# WOW new watch on BALL web site... The Storm Chaser!



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Very cool and modern looking Chronograph!!

http://www.ballwatch.com/index.php?option=com_collections


----------



## markb78 (Oct 8, 2008)

I also don't remember previously seeing the 'Trainmaster Racer' or the 'Engineer Master II Officer'... maybe it has just been too long since I've visited the Ball site. o|


----------



## Alexi (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks like a Citizen watch imho.


----------



## jcoat007 (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it my imagination or is the pace of releases by Ball incredible. They just keep rolling them out!!!!

I like it!!!


----------



## jhess (Sep 3, 2007)

this is just a preview of course. I recently was able to talk Dr. Josh Wurman, the Storm Chaser from the Discovery Channel into doing a partnershp with us. We will sponsor some his most favorit charities and such and he has agreed to sign on with us as a spokesman.

He is a terrific guy.

When everyone is running from tornado's and hurricanes, he flies INTO them.

Awesome guy.

More later.
Jeff
And this watch is ANYTHING BUT a Citizen...........


----------



## Crusher (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks pretty cool


----------



## Timewaster (Nov 24, 2007)

I see it is marked "TSwiss". Does that mean it has greater than T25 mCi tubes?

Regards,
-Jeff


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

What the hell is everyone talking about here? The link takes me to the main collections page, and there ain't no Storm Chaser there... :-s

Regards,
Adam


----------



## BlackAngel (Aug 3, 2008)

craniotes said:


> What the hell is everyone talking about here? The link takes me to the main collections page, and there ain't no Storm Chaser there... :-s
> 
> Regards,
> Adam


Select Fireman - Storm Chaser


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

I dig the black rallye strap. Any chance we can purchase that as an aftermarket accessory?


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

good looking watch: i love the pushers and the strap. and the dial. and the red seconds hand. i really like this watch, come to think of it.


----------



## Boothby (Sep 23, 2008)

Now that is added to the list of wants!!


----------



## jhess (Sep 3, 2007)

Give us about ten days.

We will then show you the real product.

My Swiss partners never rest!

jeff hess
Ball Watch USA


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

BlackAngel said:


> Select Fireman - Storm Chaser


Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, BlackAngel. Wow. I'm really diggin' it. |> Ball really has been knocking them out of the park lately.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## TMW (Jan 24, 2007)

great job - keep the new balls coming!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

thats nice 

i would to see it with bracelet too


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

These storm chasers are really on bunch of "crazy" but noble people. Seem their documentary on DC a few times. They go around in their armour vechicles chasing storm/hurricane in US east coast. Good thing that Mr BALL USA highlighted the background theme fro this watch. I was think why they call it storm chaser. This watch deifintely do not look like a jap design watch, in-fact i though the watch was a race car watch as it looks a race car watch just like Tag carrera or Chopard Grand prix de monaco chronograph. But storm chaser definitely matches BALL motto: Accuracy under adverse condition.


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Liz' Uncle was storm chaser and was in several of the early documentaries. Some of the stories are simply incredible, this is a fascinating field.


----------



## dvandentop (Jun 26, 2008)

amazing piece


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

Saw the storm chaser in Lee-gapore AD today. It a nice watch on the whole. The black and red button crown looks perfectly match. The caseback is a shape of "cyclone" and it in-script Center for Severve weather research or something like that around the watch case. It uses the square BALL Tango pin bucket(the one found in skylab lather strap). The retail price is $3600 in Lee-gapore.


----------



## OILMAN (Sep 20, 2008)

iceheller said:


> Saw the storm chaser in Lee-gapore AD today. It a nice watch on the whole. The black and red button crown looks perfectly match. The caseback is a shape of "cyclone" and it in-script Center for Severve weather research or something like that around the watch case. It uses the square BALL Tango pin bucket(the one found in skylab lather strap). The retail price is $3600 in Lee-gapore.


I can't pic of it. Can someone post pix of it in this thread?


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

really nice design ! wish to see more pix from diff angle, well done ball watch !


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

Davidtan said:


> really nice design ! wish to see more pix from diff angle, well done ball watch !


 You can see it at all BALL AD in orchard road.


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

iceheller said:


> You can see it at all BALL AD in orchard road.


i'm from Malaysia actually, in here hardly see Adv around beside in newspaper


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

Davidtan said:


> i'm from Malaysia actually, in here hardly see Adv around beside in newspaper


Singapore is just a stone throw away from Malaysia. Just a few hour drive my pal. I saw it in Cortina at paragon and cortina has their present in malaysia.:-!

The pic of the storm chaser case back is actually found in BALL website as i just realized. The case serial number i saw all start with 78xxxxx.


----------



## OILMAN (Sep 20, 2008)

can i see pics of it?


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.ballwatch.com/index.php?option=com_collections
click the photos and you see all the picks for storm chaser. Cheers


----------



## Hot Karl (Feb 29, 2008)

Has anybody else seen one of these in the wild yet? For such a looker I'm surprised there is not more buzz yet. So, I hereby volunteer to become a spokesperson.

Let me know where to send my address!
:thanks


----------



## mojako (Nov 13, 2008)

Whats the MSRP of this model?


----------



## Hot Karl (Feb 29, 2008)

I have not heard the MSRP yet, though I am told it is due to be released within the next two weeks in the United States.


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

The retail price is SG$3600 in Lee-gapore aka singapore. So do some simple currency conversion and you get a rough ideal of the MSRP.


----------



## Timewaster (Nov 24, 2007)

iceheller said:


> The retail price is SG$3600 in Lee-gapore aka singapore. So do some simple currency conversion and you get a rough ideal of the MSRP.


 That should be approximately $2,400 USD. All things considered, that's a pretty good price, IMHO!

Regards,
-Jeff


----------



## abouttime (Jul 16, 2008)

*Storm Chaser!*

We have the Storm Chaser! AWSOME!

*Ball Firemen Storm Chaser Watch* *
Model #cm2092c-l1j-bk*

*Automatic movement , Valjox 7750 movement. Chronograph functions, Tachymeter. 18 micro gas tubes. 43mm. black dial. anti-relective sapphire cystal. leather strap. *

*Retail $2699*

:-!


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

Here the advertisment that appear in Leegapore/Singapore Local daily today.


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

Here the pic i taken.


----------



## Hot Karl (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice! I just received my new Storm Chaser yesterday. So far, so good, but I will share more once I get to know it a little better.


----------



## iceheller (Jan 24, 2008)

Must post some pics of your newly acquire gem with us.


----------



## dogdoc97 (Feb 13, 2007)

MY local Ad has one coming in for me to view;I currently wear a Fireman Ionosphere with the blue dots; great looking watch! I think I heard from an AD in Maryland that retail was $2699.00 for the Stormchaser; let you all know what it looks like when it gets here! dogdoc


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

iceheller said:


> Must post some pics of your newly acquire gem with us.


Yes, indeed! I'm dying to see it...:-!


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

credits: Jorge Merino


----------



## gemgeek (Apr 22, 2009)

Beautiful watch! Maybe a higher end version with the temp or some kind of micro-barometer is in order??


----------



## Timewaster (Nov 24, 2007)

In looking at the first photo, am I the only one who thinks someone should tell Dr. Joshua Wurman that he might want to turn around?! :-d:-d:-d

Seriously though - very cool watch (and cool promo too)!!!

Regards,
-Jeff


----------



## abmw (Apr 7, 2008)

Timewaster said:


> In looking at the first photo, am I the only one who thinks someone should tell Dr. Joshua Wurman that he might want to turn around?! :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Seriously though - very cool watch (and cool promo too)!!!
> 
> ...


Haha..thats hilarious


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow! Cool looking watch and ad...:-!


----------



## I just like to watch (Feb 28, 2009)

So......no updates / reviews / wrist shots at all on this one? Seems rather odd for such a looker.....


----------



## Hot Karl (Feb 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, I like to Watch - great handle!

I purchased the Storm Chaser when it was released. Here is a post of some of my pics:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1897990#post1897990
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=226434

I know a few others have recently purchased it, too - and they are much better photographers than I!

Let me know if you have any questions about the watch.


----------



## Mike69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hot Karl said:


> Welcome to the forum, I like to Watch - great handle!
> 
> I purchased the Storm Chaser when it was released. Here is a post of some of my pics:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=1897990#post1897990
> ...


Your too modest about your photography skills Hot Karl


----------



## Mike69 (Apr 14, 2009)

I just like to watch said:


> So......no updates / reviews / wrist shots at all on this one? Seems rather odd for such a looker.....


Here's a few more that you might be interested in also:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=261085
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=260630
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=268671


----------



## Mark Flores (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi! New member here, first post. I'm Mark from the Philippines. I just purchased this afternoon my first Ball, a Storm Chaser! It's the model with a steel bracelet. I'm pretty excited about it!!! Had it for around US$ 1650.00 (Php 80,000.00)

In a country where Rolex, Tag Heuer, and Omega dominate the watch scene, I wanted a watch that was unique but would hold its own in terms of quality and design. The Ball looked the part. 

I was immediately attracted to the watch when I saw it on the glass stand at a local watch store. First impression of the quality was exceptional and the design was up to date. I wanted a chrono/ tachymeter style watch. 

What finally sold me to it was the name and what it was designed after - storm chasers. Being into Risk and Insurance as a career, part of my work involves monitoring typhoons and protecting our company's assets againt this peril (We get around 20-25 typhoons over here a year!) This watch was made for me! :-! 

I hope I made the right choice! Cheers!

(One rant though - just a minor one, I hope it came with a better box, I broke the leather handle on mine while trying to pull out the "drawer" from the case. I'll have the store replace it.)


----------



## Mike69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Mark and welcome to the Storm Chaser club :-!
You have indeed made a fine choice, and at a steal!! Wear it well. :-!


----------

